# Mourning Dove baby w/sticky poops



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi all, have a ? hoping to get some help here, i was given a adolescent Mourning Dove 2 days ago because the vet wanted to put it to sleep. Why? I think she just didn't want to be bothered with it. Anyways I think this Dove needs a chance to live and has a will to live so I am giving her this chance. She currently weighs in at 94 grams and very thin, Breastbone and Keel. She is limping on her right leg a little and I have been giving her Baytril. Just ran out of Baytril now I am giving her another antibiotic called SMZ-TMP liquid. She has sticky poops gathering on her butt so she gets warm water butt washes which I think she rather enjoys.  She is an enjoyable little Dove that needs some help. I have been Syring feeding her Exact, and put some dry box baby cereal (Oatmeal) in with it to help with weight gain. She has stopped pecking at seeds and drinks water like there is no tomorrow. I have to put a small bowl of water up to her but she loves the water. Any advice? The vet told the lady she had something called Rubber beak? Never heard of it. Her poops are normal looking and mouth inside is nice and pink no spots, just lathargic and thin and limping a little on her right side, think she may have a pelvic injury. HELP i really want to save her and prove the vet wrong. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this dove.

Please add some digestive enzymes and probiotics to the formula to increase nutrition uptake and digestion. It will help put the weight on.

Why are you giving the dove Baytril?

Here is a link that talks about rubber beak, that it can be a calcium, vita D deficiency, leaving the beak soft and pliable:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=15&cat=1829&articleid=2752

http://www.hartzadvancedcare.com/Birds/ArticlePreview.asp?Animal=4&Article=61&Topic=19


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi NG, 


Are there any 'yellow' urates in the poops?

...are the poop part of the poops 'green' and pasty or ?


Phil
el v


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, try plain yogurt or Benebac powder in the Exact. I have never encountered "rubber beak" before so don't know how to respond to that.


Treesa, those 2 sites are very good, particularly the first one. I've bookmarked them to copy later on. Thank you for them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi NG, Maggie, 



I was thinking this too...

I have never encoutered 'bubber beak' either, but I would imagine something compromised in the digestive-assimilation process...or the diet itself, or both, where intentional diet, and the addition of pro-biotics should help, unless there is something genitically lacking.

Would this also co-respond also to toe nails which are too soft?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The SMZ-TMP is simply a Trimethoprim/Sulfa (Sulfamethoxazole, probably). One of the more common trade names is "Bactrim". It's actually a combination of two different drugs, one being a bacteriostat and the other being bactericidal. That means that one drug only attempts to stop their reproduction and the other tries to kill 'em. It's actually one of the preferred antibiotics for nestlings because it's one of the safest. Baytril has a negative effect on growing bones.

Anyhow, for the dove's size, it's a pretty small dose. The book shows 60 mg/kg, QD (Every Day; not the same as QID for 4x/day) so that figures out to be 5.64 milligrams per day for your little dove.

Pidgey


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi again: Well I weighed her this morning and she weighed 94 grams and her weight has steadied at 100 grams for the day. I only had a little bit of Baytril left and knowing it is a good med tried that for 2 days but it is now gone, so I moved on to the only other antibiotic I have left and that is the SMZ-TMP. I have been giving her .03 twice a day. Her poops are dark green and stick to her under side so she gets quite a few butt washes a day. Doesn't look like any yellow in it. But my God is she thin. Her keel is very sharp to a point. Don't know what else I can do for this little girl except the meds and also trying to fatten her up. I give her redeyration water and she drinks like crazy. Looks like she has hurt her leg or pelvic somehow because she doesn't want to stand on it and looks like it hurts to walk. Her poopys stink a little too. Am I giving her the right dose of meds? Any other ideas on weight gain? She seems so calm and cool. Such a sweetheart. I have to give her a chance just because the vet doesn't care I do and I really want to prove this vet wrong for not treating her, sorry it is just my personality that everything needs a chance especially this baby.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi NG, 


Any idea what her diet has been?



Too short or too light of use of specific anti-biotics, will tend to encourage a propigation of the very bacteria one had wished to reduce or eliminate, by merely killing off the weakest bacteria, so the stonger ones replicate in a better gene pool of the strongest and most drug-resistant...while eliminating desireable flaura/fauna of their system and digestive process.

Sticky-ish green poops can at least somewhat result from not getting Grit...as well as other diet issues...

Is the little Dove eating on her own?

What is her diet presently?

She may have an enteritis of some kind, or coccidiosis possibly, which usually one associates with phases of diarhea, but can also be effecting them without diarhea...

What are her urates looking like as for color and quantity?

I would consider to have her Water be only the ACV-Water...and to also give her some form of anti-trichmonal drugs, such as Ronidazole or Metronidazole, to stimulate her immune system and intestinal health...

And to provide the best nutrition you can, provide Grit, and also consider to worm her with a correct regimen of it's own, in a couple weeks after this regimin is done.

They will have inordinate thirst when trying to flush their systems and kidneys in various ways...

So, from your description, I would consider worms, coccidiosis or other enteritis problems as certainly possible...and if you can obtain a fecal analysis either from 'Foys' or some local Vet, it might be helpful...

Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Unfortunately I am guessing just wild bird seed is all. Her poops seem normal until they get stuck to her feathers underneith her bottom. They are dark green in color and of normal consistancy. I have her on Wild seed and also Exact baby bird formula to help suppliment her diet as she is so thin. What do you mean by ACV-water? The vet told the other lady that found her that she thought she could have rubber beak but she isn't showing any signs of it. I have added grit to her diet and just trying to get her better but running out of things to do. I am mind boggled. She doesn't mind being held doesn't fight me or anything. She is such a sweety.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It would be good if you could get a fecal done to help figure out what the problem might be, as poop shouldn't be stuck to the bottom.

ACV is (organic) apple cider vinegar, it helps create a good acid environment where certain bad bacteria cannot thrive. 1 to 2 tablespoon per gallon of water or more) The probiotics actually generate building of healthy bacteria and crowd out bad bacteria. These two things are what I initially use to treat birds with until I get a fecal. Garlic is another potent component in rehabbing birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Cindy

Pidgey's on the mark with the dosage for Bactrim. For a 100 gram bird I give .06 cc. Also, we usually give Nystatin (antifungal) along with the Bactrim. If you can get any the dose would be 0.33 cc. Both of these drugs are very safe and the ones we most commonly use. Leave off the Baytril. We don't give Baytril very much because it is just too powerful and if you don't know what is going on it could do more harm than good.

Do try the plain yogurt with the exact. I don't think I'd give her grit right now - wait until she is feeling better.

Like Phil said, it could be canker so I would treat her for that just in case.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I talked to the lady at the vets and she is going to run a fecal float for me on Thursday and let the vet look at it and go from there. In my own opinion and examing this bird she has a cracked pelvic bone, doesn't want to stand on the right side. I think the poops are sticking to her feathers due the fact she is laying flat and her butt is even with the bottom of her bin. So I have elevated her butt on a towel rolled in a circle and also put a double zipper glad bag filled 1/2 way with hot tap water air removed and a towel over the bag that will serve as a heating pad without any burns to her skin. With the home made water bed she will get some comfort from her pelvic bone laying flat and it will rest on something warm and soft. Tomorrow I will go get some probiotics and also some plain Yogurt to put in the exact, I will leave out the grit. I feel awful for her because she is young and I really want her to have a chance at life. 

Cindy


----------

